# Changing GTO post coupe to no-post hardtop



## jonlazar (Oct 4, 2008)

Is it possible or easy to convert a 1964 GTO post coupe into a no-post hardtop? Are the doors the same below the window? Is the body different, or just the door? If it can be done, how much work is it?

I've been told that it's easy, and I've also been told that it's impossible. These can't both be true.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

jonlazar said:


> Is it possible or easy to convert a 1964 GTO post coupe into a no-post hardtop? Are the doors the same below the window? Is the body different, or just the door? If it can be done, how much work is it?
> 
> I've been told that it's easy, and I've also been told that it's impossible. These can't both be true.


the post is more valuable so why do it?
doors and rear window area is different


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

LEAVE IT ALONE!:cheers


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

with only 7100 made imagine how low that is now,,,especially since many were trashed to fix hardtops
ill keep my post the way it is


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is NO reason to change a stiffer, lighter, rarer post coupe into a more common, more rattly, slightly sleeker hardtop. Find somebody who has a hardtop and wants a coupe and TRADE. 
Jeff


----------

